# Drehscheibe für Monkey Island 2



## gasmos87 (1. Mai 2010)

*Drehscheibe für Monkey Island 2*


----------



## gasmos87 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drehscheibe für Monkey Island 2*

Sorry hatte paar Connectionproblems...aber nun zum Hauptproblem

Ich hab mal wieder in meinem Archiv paar Klassiker ausgegraben, darunter befand sich auch MM2. Das Problem ist jetzt ich finde die Drehscheibe Mix´n´Mojo nicht mehr um den Kopierschutz zu bestätigen. Kann mir jemand einen Link oder eingescannte Teile der Scheibe schicken?
Um andere Lösungen zu unterbinden; NEIN ich möchte kein SCUMM installieren. Für alle anderen Lösungen bin ich sehr dankbar.

Mfg


----------



## LowriderRoxx (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drehscheibe für Monkey Island 2*

Hab ich vor ein paar Jahren online als Flash gesehen, konnte ich aber grad nicht finden. Also hab ich es einmal eingescannt: _entfernt_

Hoffe mal, dass die Quali für Ausdrucken + Ausschneiden ausreicht.

Edit: Ah, wer sagts denn: Link. Hab dann mal den Download wieder entfernt.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drehscheibe für Monkey Island 2*

Nur so aus Neugier ... was spricht gegen Scumm VM? Ich hab mit dem Programm keine Probleme.

Einscannen wäre wohl nicht legal ... das Spiel mag alt sein, aber Freeware ist es nicht.


----------



## gasmos87 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drehscheibe für Monkey Island 2*

Boah Danke... das ging ja mal wieder fix

Ich würde sagen hier kann man zu machen

*closed*


----------

